
The German entity who tried to trademark "hackathon" is now trying to undo that - Ovid
https://twitter.com/koos/status/331368467510992897
======
julianpye
Actually, the guy tweeting states in German that he has hired a lawyer to file
for removal of the trademark. He's not the entity who filed the original mark
(which got filed and has already passed the oppositional period).

~~~
Ovid
Ah, thanks for the clarification!

